# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Slate floor problems

## Ricardo

Hello all, 
I hope you can help me. 
We are in a process of renovating our house in Bellevue Heights in Adelaide, and trying to do as much as possible ourselves. Since I become very busy with my own work (I am working from home), we started to delegate some activities to  different tradesman. 
We are now facing a problem with the slate flooring in the main room, hallway and in the kitchen. We will put tiles in the kitchen, so uneven slate flooring wont affect much, but the rest - approx. 26m is our main concern at the moment. We planning to lay bamboo click-on boards and have already allowed for it, when tiling the bathroom floor, so basically we need to build the level up to match.  
How do we make the existing slate floor more, or less level ? We looked into self-leveling compounds, we are considering grating it down, we even thought of cutting the slate and install some kind of battens to carry the bamboo just above the slate. 
Does anybody have any idea how to tackle it ?  Is there any good and practical solution for the slate floor to be level ? 
... or perhaps you know of some specialised services to deal with the slate flooring ? 
I will appreciate any ideas and help. Could there be other options ? 
Thank you, Richard

----------


## jinx

self leveling compound is the go.Ardex k15 works well but must seal the floor first.speak to an ardex specialest they are in adelaide some where.

----------


## Ricardo

Jinx, 
Thanks for the reply. It is good to know good opinions about the self-leveling compounds. Some say it will fall into pieces over time.
This would be the best option for me: clean (no dust) and reasonably easy. 
Thanks again

----------


## jinx

i use it quite a bit with floating floors and carpets.if the sub floor is  going to move like stump and sheet flooring it will crack.you need a stable foundation like concrete.if there are no cracks in the slate tiles u are going to cover go for it

----------


## Ricardo

thanks for your re-assurance. Will do that.

----------


## That Floor Guy

If I read right you're just trying to level for a floating floor, I'd just go a cheaper Ardit if so, you could use a Lanko product (probably their 134), or RLA Polymers 88. Ardex K-12 would be a good one too, great flow with that one. 
Also you could use Ardex's 2 part primer, but if it was me I'd probably give it a grind with a diamond head grinder then use a product called ECO prime, that stuff will stick like the preverbial to anything. 
None of them will crack if your slate is solid enough, the reason I'd grind is to key into the slate rather than it's seal. 
Good luck.

----------


## Ricardo

That Floor Guy, 
Doing a bit of grinding is a good tip, although dusty I suppose. It is still worth doing. I will look into these products you are mentioning. 
Thank a lot.

----------

